# Deer



## lukebass (Dec 1, 2019)

These are three of my deer photos shot in Fairfield Glade, TN.  The doe in the middle photo is the mama to the two deer in the last photo.  When I took the photo of the doe I kiddingly said, "smile,"  and she looks like she is smiling.

Look beyond the dog.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2019)

Nice shots, your doggie looks so sweet too!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Those are beautiful pictures.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 1, 2019)

Very nice. I never get tired of looking at photos of deer. They are beautiful animals.


----------



## danielk (Mar 30, 2020)

Those bucks look like they are in velvet.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 30, 2020)

When i was traveling through the West,  a deer came up while I was sleeping and touched his/her nose to mine.. Woke me up.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 31, 2020)

Outside my bedroom window in Michigan last summer


----------



## Don M. (Mar 31, 2020)

Our deers are getting pretty tame....very few of those near us do any hunting anymore, so the deers are multiplying nicely, and getting used to being around humans.  Almost every evening, near sundown, they circulate around the house and yard nibbling on the rapidly growing grass.  If we step out the door quietly, they just look at us for a few seconds, then go back to their Dinner.


----------

